# The 3BaysGSA - Golf Swing Analyzer (iOS Version)



## road2ruin (Dec 6, 2012)

So, before I start I'd just like to point out that I really don't think that this is going to turn me into Rory however I am a bit of a sucker for gadgets like this. Yes, also probably a case of more money than sense however I don't have any dependents (that I know of) and I'm making the most of having money going on things I want rather than more sensible avenues!!

This is going to be an ongoing review as whilst Yodel did manage to get the thing delivered it was 2 days late and pitch black by the time they arrived. I suppose I should just be grateful that it arrived at all, I've had plenty of things from Yodel that haven't!!

Anyway, just a few pics out of the box:

























First thoughts are that it's quite a small thing so I'm pleased that they've included a box which will help when transporting from home to driving range etc. Also, whilst the pin is made of plastic it feels pretty sturdy and when fitting to the club I didn't feel as though I was just about to snap it or anything! I would suggest twisting in and out though rather than just pulling and pushing, don't want to tempt fate about the sturdiness!!

I bought the iOS version and the pairing with my iPhone was very straight forward. Just find the device on the iPhone's Bluetooth set up page and once connected enter 8888 and you're done.

Once on the club it doesn't feel any different and I don't find it distracting:







As already mentioned it's too dark for a proper test so I decided to just use a wedge and as the wife is at work I won't get caught and told off for damage to lampshades, carpet etc. 

Having done that it just seems to be a case of swinging away! With the app loaded and running on the iPhone I had a couple of swings. Once a swing was complete the data from the device transferred in a matter of seconds so there was no hanging around for things to happen which was nice. 

Obviously I haven't actually hit a ball, am inside and also trying not to ruin said lampshade so the following is pretty pointless for the time however it gives you an idea of how the data is displayed. Just to note, this is literally having had a 10 minute play so there is probably more to learn and hopefully I'll be able to have a proper go at the range tomorrow:



















As I said, this is just an intro to something that is either going to be very useful/a good laugh or just something that will end up in my 'gadget' cupboard and will never see the light of day after a month or so!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2012)

looks bloody good tbh, gadgets are great. I reckon just to check swing speed/tempo is decent enough tbh. (Just googled and I see its 199 sovs... ouch! but as you say no kids etc so why not)

It would be interesting to see it compared to an expensive device like flightscope etc just to see how accurate it really is.

Look forward to further updates :thup:


----------



## jeardley (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice review mate, looking forward to seeing the follow up after the range session


----------



## Mugs (Dec 6, 2012)

Funnily enough I was looking at this last week but couldn't find any reviews on it

Initial review looks good so far but looking forward to a more in depth update on this


----------



## timchump (Dec 6, 2012)

thats looks really nice, i'm also very interested to see how you get on with it at the range


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2012)

it seems theres a few of these type of devices, general feeling is that they are failry accurate and although not perfect, very good for improving your swing along with good instruction.

I googled this one and found some reviews on golfwrx etc


----------



## granters (Dec 6, 2012)

I looked at one a few weeks ago ,I think it would be tremendous for practice,especially if shared with your pro. Hopefully next bonus time ....


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 6, 2012)

granters, your sig, the yellow!! it hurts my eyes lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 6, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks Gordon the review. Will be keeping an eye on this. Do you have any possibility of comparing this to one of the big boys.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2012)

OK a few questions. Do you actually understand what each facet means and do you know how to interpret them into your swing? My pro uses a launch monitor and with pro intervention I do have a better understanding with what some of the numbers mean to my swing and how it relates to the shot I've hit.

I'm not trying to rain on anyones parade but as one that has been accused of paralysis by analysis over the years, this seems another thing that would potentially get in the way of constructive practice when it becomes all about the numbers and not what the strike and flight of the ball are telling you


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 6, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			Interesting. Thanks Gordon the review. Will be keeping an eye on this. Do you have any possibility of comparing this to one of the big boys.
		
Click to expand...

 sorry auto correct made for into Gordon somehow.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Given that the device is stuck in the grip end of the club, how does shaft flex, length, kick point, torque etc effect the accuracy of the data?


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 7, 2012)

Good bit of gadgetry , enjoy it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Given that the device is stuck in the grip end of the club, how does shaft flex, length, kick point, torque etc effect the accuracy of the data?
		
Click to expand...

it doesnt therfor it is purely a monitoring tool for structured practice and feedback. Thats why they say they dont replace launch monitors etc or proper fitting/lessons from a pro


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting R2R... 

I'm not sure I know what it all means, but I know that I NEED one 

Just have to wait for it to come out for 'droid instead of that filthy fruit-based operating system


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought they did both versions.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 7, 2012)

Very interested to know the accuracy of the device. Simple physics says its very tight tolerances of angles etc at the grip end compared to the club head end, so I would amazed that it could accurately represent club head angle etc from data gathered at the grip end. It must also be told the club that it being used too? Is that somehow calibrated for "your" clubs, in terms of loft/lie/length. All of those must change quite a lot of the data.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Very interested to know the accuracy of the device. Simple physics says its very tight tolerances of angles etc at the grip end compared to the club head end, so I would amazed that it could accurately represent club head angle etc from data gathered at the grip end. It must also be told the club that it being used too? Is that somehow calibrated for "your" clubs, in terms of loft/lie/length. All of those must change quite a lot of the data.
		
Click to expand...

Can't comment on the accuracy as yet although hoping to get out to the range at some point today (wife allowing). I have pretty consistent iron distances so I should be able to get an idea of how close this is to the real thing so to speak.

In terms of the calibration you have the option of adding in all your shaft lengths although there is nothing for loft/lie.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I thought they did both versions.
		
Click to expand...

They do, an Android version is also available.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK a few questions. Do you actually understand what each facet means and do you know how to interpret them into your swing? My pro uses a launch monitor and with pro intervention I do have a better understanding with what some of the numbers mean to my swing and how it relates to the shot I've hit.

I'm not trying to rain on anyones parade but as one that has been accused of paralysis by analysis over the years, this seems another thing that would potentially get in the way of constructive practice when it becomes all about the numbers and not what the strike and flight of the ball are telling you
		
Click to expand...

The short answer is no when it comes to understanding everything that is on there (at this point) however I haven't bought it to start analysing my swing to the nth degree. The initial reason for getting it is to get pretty instant feedback on my swing when I'm not having a lesson. This allows me to put into practice what I'm being taught and hopefully check that I am doing it correctly rather than just assuming that I am applying the changes. I also have a habit of swinging too quickly so this will act as a reminder with the tempo stats.

As I said at the beginning I'm not expecting this to be a cure all but I can see it helping me when I'm on my own.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Thanks for posting R2R... 

I'm not sure I know what it all means, but I know that I NEED one 

Just have to wait for it to come out for 'droid instead of that filthy fruit-based operating system 

Click to expand...

Ha, you needn't wait any longer.....I got mine from this place:

http://www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk/3bays-gsa/accessories/gsa-pro-android/


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 7, 2012)

road2ruin said:



			Ha, you needn't wait any longer.....I got mine from this place:

http://www.thegolfshoponline.co.uk/3bays-gsa/accessories/gsa-pro-android/

Click to expand...

I really wish you hadn't shown me that |


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 7, 2012)

What was going on at the top of your follow through? Is that where you were avoiding the lampshade?


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			What was going on at the top of your follow through? Is that where you were avoiding the lampshade?
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't taken into account the small side table on my downswing and to avoid that I ended up heading straight towards the brand new (apparently handmade) lampshade.....


----------



## Fader (Dec 7, 2012)

Really interested in seeing this develop as i've got Â£95 in vouchers in the club shop and they are looking at stocking these in the new year so was thinking about putting  my vouchers to good use


----------



## Region3 (Dec 7, 2012)

I love gadgets! 

Just a few thoughts that are going through my head on first read...

Does it calculate club head speed based on a formula and how long it thinks the shaft is? I can't think of a way it could measure the actual club speed so it must ignore any help the shaft might be giving you.

Again not being able to account for rotational flex in the shaft, I'm assuming the face angle is calculated as being directly related to the gizmo and where that was at address.

The above being accurate depends on the face being square at address. For example, I think I'm square at address but I'm actually 3Â° closed, then a square impact will show as 3Â° open at impact and I'll think I have a problem at impact when it's the address that's the problem.

Does it have a way of measuring smash factor, or is the ball speed and carry distance calculated from club speed assuming a hit out of the sweet spot?

I guess it doesn't have a way of measuring spin so does it assume ideal spin for the club you're using when it calculates distances?

I'm not trying to rubbish it, the above is only my initial thoughts on how it would work. I really want it to be great.

I look forward to further additions to this thread, it will be interesting (for me at least).


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I love gadgets! 

Just a few thoughts that are going through my head on first read...

Does it calculate club head speed based on a formula and how long it thinks the shaft is? I can't think of a way it could measure the actual club speed so it must ignore any help the shaft might be giving you.

Again not being able to account for rotational flex in the shaft, I'm assuming the face angle is calculated as being directly related to the gizmo and where that was at address.

The above being accurate depends on the face being square at address. For example, I think I'm square at address but I'm actually 3Â° closed, then a square impact will show as 3Â° open at impact and I'll think I have a problem at impact when it's the address that's the problem.

Does it have a way of measuring smash factor, or is the ball speed and carry distance calculated from club speed assuming a hit out of the sweet spot?

I guess it doesn't have a way of measuring spin so does it assume ideal spin for the club you're using when it calculates distances?

I'm not trying to rubbish it, the above is only my initial thoughts on how it would work. I really want it to be great.

I look forward to further additions to this thread, it will be interesting (for me at least).
		
Click to expand...

Region, I must admit most of what you've asked is well above my pay grade so I'm going to have to answer with "I haven't got the foggiest". It might well be worth sending your post to the makers and see if they can answer?

Anyway, have just got back from a brief thrash at the range and the first thing to report is that it fits in all clubs i.e. irons, driver, 3 wood and Hybrid. I know this should have been a given but when they're still manufacturers you never know.

In terms of the accuracy it's still early days however the ball carry seemed to be reasonably accurate as to what I would expect on the course.

To give you an example:

PW - usual expected carry is 120 yards, iPhone was telling me 122 yards
7 Iron - usual expected carry is 155 yards, iPhone was telling me 160 yards 
Driver - - usual expected carry is 220 yards, iPhone was telling me 227 yards

I don't know how many swings it records in one sitting however I was having 5 balls and then checking each of the swings. It shows an animation of your swing from the back and the front and it's showing the fault that I know is there i.e. swinging outside the line. This meant that I could play around with my swing (using the pointers I've had from lessons) to try and get inside the line and keep repeating. The fact that I can check after a particularly good shot to see if I've cracked it or whether it just happened to go straight through luck was very useful....sadly a lot of the time it appeared to have been more luck that judgement but hoping that will change as I improve.

I'm going to keep playing with it and if I get time I'll nip down to my local AG and if quiet will jump on their machine to see if I can get away with a play with both as a comparison. Obviously we're comparing a device for under Â£200 with one that is into 5 figures however my initial feelings are positive......


----------



## Region3 (Dec 7, 2012)

road2ruin said:



			Region, I must admit most of what you've asked is well above my pay grade so I'm going to have to answer with "I haven't got the foggiest". It might well be worth sending your post to the makers and see if they can answer?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound like a lot of questions aimed at you, it was just me 'thinking out loud'.

I'm glad to hear you think it's reasonably accurate though, that's a good start.

Was there much variation in the distances for good hits with the same club?


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 7, 2012)

R2R - I've just downloaded the app to have a mess with and load a "PGA Profile".  Is there an option to customise the clubs in your bag?  I see loads in there I don't have, and a few I have that are not listed.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 7, 2012)

Region - No probs! In answer to your question no, it seemed to keep most shots that I would have said were similar within around 2 yards of one another. 

WideEyedFox - The club options that I have available are Driver, Woods (3, 4, 5 & 7), Rescue (3, 4, 5 & 7), Irons (3-9), PW, AW, SW then Wedges (48, 52, 56, 60 and 64). As far as I can work out you cannot add or remove any clubs to or from that list although I don't think there is anything missing is there?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 8, 2012)

road2ruin said:



			Region - No probs! In answer to your question no, it seemed to keep most shots that I would have said were similar within around 2 yards of one another. 

WideEyedFox - The club options that I have available are Driver, Woods (3, 4, 5 & 7), Rescue (3, 4, 5 & 7), Irons (3-9), PW, AW, SW then Wedges (48, 52, 56, 60 and 64). As far as I can work out you cannot add or remove any clubs to or from that list although I don't think there is anything missing is there?
		
Click to expand...

Only my 50, 54, and 58 degree wedges!

I had a look at one today, as one of my golf partners has also bought one. I was impressed with what it shows you about swing plane and take back. If your swing issues are along these lines, then it is a useful gadget. If it was around the Â£100 barrier, I'd buy one. At nearer Â£200, I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting ........ :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Dec 9, 2012)

This thread is unfair to a gadget freak. I know I won't be able to help myself in the end.

After looking into it a bit more, it doesn't tell you how far the ball went on a particular swing, but how far it could have gone if you made good contact. In a way, that seems more useful in working out your distances as you haven't got to wait until you've hit 5 or 10 good shots, only good swings.

I'm still unsure of it's ability to give results that compare to trackman et al in accuracy, but as long as it's out by the same amount each time you can compare your own swings together, ie you could tell what the gaps are between each club, and how many yards you lose by gripping down, half swinging etc.

I also know I have a tendency to swing from the outside and I don't think there can be any dispute in the accuracy of the swing plane info it gives as the thing is fixed to your club.

I think I might have talked myself into it.

R2R, have you found much more out through use since the last update?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'm still unsure of it's ability to give results that compare to trackman et al in accuracy, but as long as it's out by the same amount each time you can compare your own swings together, ie you could tell what the gaps are between each club, and how many yards you lose by gripping down, half swinging etc?
		
Click to expand...

Can't see how it can know you are gripping down? You are shortening the shaft, but unless you input this, it won't have a clue.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 9, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Can't see how it can know you are gripping down? You are shortening the shaft, but unless you input this, it won't have a clue.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you're right. I was thinking it would result in a slower swing speed. In real life it would, but if ss is calculated from what's happening at the grip end then it might make no difference, or even calculate it as quicker if the club is flipped at impact.

Best I get one to check it out.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 9, 2012)

I reckon this is a useful thing for any individual as you can interpret the results over a period of time. aslong as the data is accurate for tempo, SS and swing plane then that would do just nicely for practice/range sessions. If you try gripping down for 10 shots then you can get a base reading that you can then use, do this for all wedges for example and whilst distance may not be 100% you will have a general idea (and you have a laser & GPS for precise distances anyway Gary)

Gary if you get one I will need an in depth report please


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a quick update to say that I've been using this thing at the range and in the garden and I really do like it. I am finding the animation showing my swing plane really useful and when I'm on my own it acts as a reminder if I'm falling back into old habits. Sometimes I think I'll be swinging just as the Pro and I have worked on however when I check my swing it's just not right. The tempo is the other thing that I'm finding useful as I do have a habit of swinging too fast and this just acts as a reminder to keep things steady and not try and hit the leather off it!

Haven't had a chance to get down to AG to see how it stacks up against their machine however that's more an 'out of interest' thing rather than something that would encourage me to buy/not buy then thing given it's a fraction of the cost.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 10, 2012)

It sounds like a cool gadget for swing technique. For me though I have niggling doubts about the tracking of the club head from the butt end. Mainly down to accuracy of the device to be able to detect very very small degree changes at the butt end and then extrapolate that data into all the details of swing tempo/path and club head data (remember its only reading the data from a gyroscope in the device). If the device doesn't have the required accuracy for this then how accurate is it going to be?  I also wonder whether the device as reproducible accuracy, have read some reviews that mention that they have been hitting goods shots and getting poor data transferred.

The last 'problem' for me, is why do they have to sell two versions for iOS and android? I have an android phone and an ipad, the device will be identical for each variety of phone, and it would be easily achievable to have one device detect which phone you are connecting to and run accordingly. For instance the Swingbyte is the other device I've been looking at and that is just one device, so it's clearly possible.


----------



## road2ruin (Dec 10, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			It sounds like a cool gadget for swing technique. For me though I have niggling doubts about the tracking of the club head from the butt end. Mainly down to accuracy of the device to be able to detect very very small degree changes at the butt end and then extrapolate that data into all the details of swing tempo/path and club head data (remember its only reading the data from a gyroscope in the device). If the device doesn't have the required accuracy for this then how accurate is it going to be?  I also wonder whether the device as reproducible accuracy, have read some reviews that mention that they have been hitting goods shots and getting poor data transferred.

The last 'problem' for me, is why do they have to sell two versions for iOS and android? I have an android phone and an ipad, the device will be identical for each variety of phone, and it would be easily achievable to have one device detect which phone you are connecting to and run accordingly. For instance the Swingbyte is the other device I've been looking at and that is just one device, so it's clearly possible.
		
Click to expand...

BT - all I can say with regards the accuracy is that I have video's of my 'bad' swing and then the swing that I should be aiming for and this really does seem to show very clearly the difference between when I still come over the top (bad swing) and when I really do concentrate and try and hit from the inside (good swing).


----------



## Region3 (Dec 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Can't see how it can know you are gripping down? You are shortening the shaft, but unless you input this, it won't have a clue.
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			Yes, you're right. I was thinking it would result in a slower swing speed. In real life it would, but if ss is calculated from what's happening at the grip end then it might make no difference, or even calculate it as quicker if the club is flipped at impact.

Best I get one to check it out. 

Click to expand...

I've changed my mind again on this. If the device knows that the club head is 36" away directly below it then I think the calculation for club speed ought to be correct no matter where you grip. Agreed it doesn't know where you're gripping, but it should detect the slower club speed if it happens.

I'd have no worries about the device knowing it's own position accurately, especially after using the spirit level on my phone. That seems to be able to pick up movements so small I couldn't keep my hand still enough to keep it on zero. I see no reason why this should be any less accurate.

The thing that will bug me if I get one - and could be quite likely to put me off altogether - is the fact that you can't use it with their putting app.
I downloaded the app to my phone to see what it was like and noticed there was also a putting specific app so downloaded that as well.

The putting app looks great in what it records and shows, and it was almost enough to make me order one until after digging a bit deeper I found out that you need to buy another 3Bays device specifically for putting to be able to use it!

I'm not an engineer or designer, but I see no reason why the data from one device cannot be used for normal swings as well as putting strokes. After all, all it needs to do is to record it's position every 1/nth of a second.
Also, the putting app shows you angle of attack and club face angle in degrees rather than just open/square/closed. The full swing app would be more useful if it included that information.

So there I was, almost ready to cave in, then discovering the above strengthened my resolve and I resisted in an almost 'cutting off my nose to spite my face' type of way.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 10, 2012)

I  found this review of 3 similar devices

http://www.mygolfspy.com/golfsense-swing-byte-smart-review/


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 10, 2012)

The swingbyte works on putting too, at least I read that this morning.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 10, 2012)

it gets mixed reviews for the way it attaches to the club though, apart from that it does look very good.

on reflection I am gonna stick with feel of strike and ball flight for my feed back


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 11, 2012)

I've read reviews for 3Bays, SwingSmart, SwingByte and they all have their weak points be it in the device attachment and/or the App.  

After talking it through with a colleague at work (we were thinking of going halves) we came to the conclusion that for us Â£150 would be better spent booking 5-6 lessons with a Pro that has access to a trackman or similar.

They would be able to interpret the data accurately and recommend changes etc. for improvement.


----------



## Piece (Jan 20, 2013)

Mark Crossfield has just done a video review on this. Fairly favourable review.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 20, 2013)

Piece said:



			Mark Crossfield has just done a video review on this. Fairly favourable review. 

Click to expand...

For the lazy ones among us can you provide a link??? Please


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;azbxjZ7hJH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azbxjZ7hJH4&list=UUZelGnfKLXic4gDP63dIRxw&index=1[/video]


----------



## Scouser (Jan 20, 2013)

Good lad Gibbo :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2013)

NP's for a fellow red


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2013)

Tempted


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm still using this very regularly and finding it really helpful when trying to keep my swing on plane. Beforehand I would have a lesson then practice but not be entirely sure whether I was reverting to my original swing. I find that I can see when the swing is correct and when it's coming over the top.

Personally would recommend giving it a go.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 22, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			I'm still using this very regularly and finding it really helpful when trying to keep my swing on plane. Beforehand I would have a lesson then practice but not be entirely sure whether I was reverting to my original swing. I find that I can see when the swing is correct and when it's coming over the top.

Personally would recommend giving it a go.
		
Click to expand...

For that alone I'd be tempted.


----------



## Fader (Jan 22, 2013)

Really am tempted to get one of these, think they look good and fact they fit in the butt end of the club makes it less intrusive.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks interesting, particularly for checking plane.  Bit pricey yet though.  Will wait 6 months until it comes on the second hand market.


----------



## higgins340s (Jan 26, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Looks interesting, particularly for checking plane.  Bit pricey yet though.  Will wait 6 months until it comes on the second hand market.
		
Click to expand...

GSA pro Â£200, Swingbyte Â£130 no contest, everyone is asking mark to test the swingbyte now so he can compair the two, hes usually spot on


----------



## Neonik (Feb 3, 2013)

What about the SwingSmart it is also Â£199 but it was built from scratch by golfers for golfers.
it is simple to use and very accurate offering a precise 3d view of your swing together with 4 key metrics.
Take a look at Swingsmart.com it is backed and endorsed by Peter Kostis.


----------



## Neonik (Feb 3, 2013)

P.s. swingbyte is Â£130 for a reason....


----------



## JPH (Feb 5, 2013)

Nicely GSA looks best of the bunch

Next birthday sorted


----------



## mattdeeks (Oct 7, 2013)

Is anyone using this still, really tempted.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2013)

I used mine the other day and still find it useful. They've added Diego recording so you can actually see the swing too. Others on the market now might be worth looking at!


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have an Android version that I don't use.


----------



## talksalot81 (Oct 14, 2013)

Only just saw this (for some reasons, I was default to only reviews in the last day to show). I tried the swingbyte 2 and whilst it gave lots of good info, I felt it was just way too unreliable. The 3baysGSA didnt really come into my options because of various online reviews I read. I may check it out some other time (and I see that there is an android version too).


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 22, 2013)

What's the name of the app if being used on android, wanna download it and have a play


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 25, 2013)

Just picked up a used unit and I have a couple of questions:

How long does it take to charge
How long does it last when fully charged
Is there anyway of see how much life is left in it.

I've gone online to the three bays site but there is nothing in the q&a and their online manuals are down at the moment

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Just picked up a used unit and I have a couple of questions:

How long does it take to charge
How long does it last when fully charged
Is there anyway of see how much life is left in it.


I've gone online to the three bays site but there is nothing in the q&a and their online manuals are down at the moment

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

It charges pretty quickly 

Lasts for ages

No

Good too Baz and the new app download allows you video the swing too.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok chris a little more detail

Found online that it takes around 2-3 hours to charge and once charged last approx two hours, just need to know what colour it is when charging and what colour it goes when charged


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Ok chris a little more detail

Found online that it takes around 2-3 hours to charge and once charged last approx two hours, just need to know what colour it is when charging and what colour it goes when charged
		
Click to expand...

I havnt had to charge mine overly much but I use a phone charger we have at work and it seems to do it in no time. 2 hours use is quite some time, unless you're spending 3 months at the range with James! If it's red when charging it goes blue or it's the other way round!


----------



## Scouser (Oct 25, 2013)

Where is the video app for it Chris?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 25, 2013)

We'll that has to be the most simplest gadget in the world to set up, all configured and a quick 1/2 swing clearly shows when swinging a pitching wedge in my front from I drop in low and swing out low to clearly avoid the living room light, in to in swing maybe, but pretty clear and works very very quickly.

Looking forward to tomorrow's range session now with  tablet on charge and ready to go.  Full report back tomorrow.

Big thanks to ger147 from an easy quick transaction.:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			We'll that has to be the most simplest gadget in the world to set up, all configured and a quick 1/2 swing clearly shows when swinging a pitching wedge in my front from I drop in low and swing out low to clearly avoid the living room light, in to in swing maybe, but pretty clear and works very very quickly.

Looking forward to tomorrow's range session now with  tablet on charge and ready to go.  Full report back tomorrow.

Big thanks to ger147 from an easy quick transaction.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			We'll that has to be the most simplest gadget in the world to set up, all configured and a quick 1/2 swing clearly shows when swinging a pitching wedge in my front from I drop in low and swing out low to clearly avoid the living room light, in to in swing maybe, but pretty clear and works very very quickly.

Looking forward to tomorrow's range session now with  tablet on charge and ready to go.  Full report back tomorrow.

Big thanks to ger147 from an easy quick transaction.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


I am driving through Croydon tomorrow on my way to the game .... Shall watch out for Ariel bombardment!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I am driving through Croydon tomorrow on my way to the game .... Shall watch out for Ariel bombardment!
		
Click to expand...

I have to admire your loyalty.......


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			I have to admire your loyalty.......
		
Click to expand...


Â£580 for a season ticket does tend to draw you back for games

Always a Palace fan and that will never change !


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Â£580 for a season ticket does tend to draw you back for games

Always a Palace fan and that will never change !
		
Click to expand...

Gluten for punishment :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2013)

It looked like we were going to win today but then the match started ................!


----------



## stevelev (Oct 26, 2013)

So whats the feedback on the gadget??


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 26, 2013)

stevelev said:



			So whats the feedback on the gadget??
		
Click to expand...

We'll I'm just back froM the range and I've got to say I'm big fan of this item, in a very short time it confirmed that my fault is one of two things, I'm either leaning into/throwing my right shoulder at the top of the swing, or I'm unloading slightly at the top(releasing early) which is allowing the club to get outside on the way down, I've got a lesson tomorrow so I'm interested to see what he tells me it is.

With regards to accuracy, I reckon distance wise it's pretty bang on

9i - club speed 82mph, ball speed 106mph, carry 145
8i - club speed 83mpg, ball speed 112mph, carry 154
6i - club speed 86mph, ball speed 121mph, carry 172
4i - club speed 87mph, ball speed 126mph, carry 187
3w - club speed 93mph, ball speed 135mph, carry  207

Regarding the other info, if I dropped one from the inside for a big push, or threw it over the top for a pull the gadget was always spot on, with face angle all reporting what it should from the shot shape.

There are a few things I need to look into:

All shots showed 0% consistency! which is a bit weird as I hit 3 8i all within a metre of each other , all at 82mph, and all 154 yards, one after each other yet 0% consistency ... 

The tempo(down), this seemed pretty consistent around 2:8:1' which related too:
Back swing - o.74 seconds
Down swing - o.27 seconds

This is all well and good but what does this actually related to?

The fact the unit stores each session on your tablet is awesome, it record the swing which is great and you can go back and look at every swing with each club from front on or Dtl which is great, but it doesn't allow you to see the info length, tempo, swing speed etc for that swing, which is a bit of a shame.

I used the item on full charge and with 100 balls plus practice swings the unit lasted approx 90 mins with solid use before going to yellow on the battery indicator meaning it was going low, how much longer it would have lasted I'm not sure.

I actually think the 3bays helps with range sessions as your not just machine gunning every shot, you look for feed back after each shot so it's more constructive structured practice.

Do I feel its value for money, without a doubt as I can now gap my clubs correctly.
Do I feel the info is needed, tempo maybe not but that's because you have nothing to relate this info too, 
All the other info is well ended, impact force, club head speed etc.

I'm chuffed,

I'm going to play around next time with shafts to see if this effect face angles at impact, club head speeds etc.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2013)

I think the consistency may have to work with a " best swing" recorded.

When I look at previous swings I get all the swing data for each one as well

The tempo is just the relationship of backswing to downswing, mine is always about  3:1 it just shows whether you are swinging at the same back/down speeds as before or possibly rushing the swing


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 26, 2013)

I've managed to find the data per swing , will check the best swing bit tomorrow :thup:


----------

